# Vorbaulänge Beef Cake



## buzzdeee (23. Dezember 2014)

Hi zusammen!

Gibt es eine optimale Vorbaulänge für´s Beef Cake?

Stehe persönlich grad vor der Wahl zwischen 50mm oder 35mm. Gibt es eine "Geometrieoptimale" Länge?

Rahmen ist M, 2013, ich bin 177 groß.

Besten Dank und schöne Feiertage


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Mitteilung.

Ich habe soeben mit einem Kollegen aus dem Radverkauf gesprochen. Er bat darum, dass du persönlich im Radverkauf anrufst, da man die optimale Länge nicht von den Maßen her bestimmen kann.

Der Radverkauf ist heute noch bis 18:30 Uhr für dich da!
Telefon: 0 28 71 - 27 55 - 70

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,

dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (1. Januar 2015)

buzzdeee schrieb:


> Stehe persönlich grad vor der Wahl zwischen 50mm oder 35mm. Gibt es eine "Geometrieoptimale" Länge?



Servus,
also eine optimale Länge gibt es nicht.

Man kann nur sagen das es direkteres und indirekteres Lenken gibt.
Je kurzer der Vorbau umso direkter wirkt die Lenkung.

Insgesamt kann man aber sagen das es reine Geschmackssache ist was man fährt.
Und das muss man ausprobieren bin von damals 120mm bei 70mm gelandet an ein FR Bike.
Was einige wahnsinnig lang finden würden.

Es gibt auch die Theorie das wenn man Rahmen mit längeren Oberrohr wählt an der Vorbaulänge sparen kann.
Das funzt aber nur bei einigen Rahmen Modellen und man muss seine Lieblingslänge kennen


----------



## buzzdeee (2. Januar 2015)

Alles klar, vielen Dank erstmal! 

Ich werde mal noch den Rossservice kontaktieren und dann mal ein bisl was probieren!

Wünsche euch einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!


----------

